# Drills to lengthen my backswing



## woody69 (May 5, 2014)

I really want to lengthen my backswing to get generate more power, but when ever I try, I lose control, move my head, blah blah....

Does anyone have any drills I can work on to help me here?


----------



## the_coach (May 5, 2014)

Doubt very much that you need to work on a 'longer' backswing. Generally people with overlong backswing more likely to lose power as they can't time the arms & club to the body turn. 


Hard to say without seeing what you actually do. But usually it's about not setting the angles correctly going back.


But probably better if you would work on making sure your set your wrists/hands properly so when your lead arm is parallel to the ground going back the angle between the arm & shaft is 90Âº, then it's just a matter of completing you body/shoulder turn so your lead shoulder is under your chin. 


That way your arms stay connected to the body turn, better timing coming back through plus better 'lag' between arms & club shaft, so more power.

So don't think about lengthening the backswing, make sure you get that wrist set at 90Âº going back then start your downswing from the lower body up as that will help you hold the angles & release them properly through impact.
That way you'll get better distance with a better controllable sequence that you'll be able to repeat.


----------



## the_coach (May 5, 2014)

Vid about setting that angle & retaining it coming into impact for better solid contact, little more club head speed so distance.

[video=youtube_share;e2Yngq6Gn20]http://youtu.be/e2Yngq6Gn20[/video]


----------



## guest100718 (May 6, 2014)

I'm finding that I am hitting the ball better and further since I  shortened by backswing.


----------



## woody69 (May 6, 2014)

guest100718 said:



			I'm finding that I am hitting the ball better and further since I shortened by backswing.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand that if you "over-swing", but I'm literally getting 3/4s at best. Not really any where near a full swing and 3 people, including a pro, my mate who plays off 5 and a pro custom club fitter have all said, my swing is very short, meaning I simply don't have time to get more club head speed through the ball. 



the_coach said:



Doubt very much that you need to work on a 'longer' backswing. Generally people with overlong backswing more likely to lose power as they can't time the arms & club to the body turn. 


Hard to say without seeing what you actually do. But usually it's about not setting the angles correctly going back.


But probably better if you would work on making sure your set your wrists/hands properly so when your lead arm is parallel to the ground going back the angle between the arm & shaft is 90Âº, then it's just a matter of completing you body/shoulder turn so your lead shoulder is under your chin. 


That way your arms stay connected to the body turn, better timing coming back through plus better 'lag' between arms & club shaft, so more power.

So don't think about lengthening the backswing, make sure you get that wrist set at 90Âº going back then start your downswing from the lower body up as that will help you hold the angles & release them properly through impact.
That way you'll get better distance with a better controllable sequence that you'll be able to repeat.




Click to expand...


I'll give that a try and thanks for the video tip to see if it makes any difference, but as I mentioned above I really do think I need to get more length in my backswing to give me more time to generate more club head speed. I'm not talking much, but I'm somewhere between a 1/2 and 2/4 length backswing so I just want to try and make it more fuller.


----------

